# advantages to owning a Chacoan?



## preston897 (Mar 22, 2010)

are there any advantages to owning an extreme giant over the B&W? other then the color? im in a bind and cant figure out which one to reserve.


----------



## skippy (Mar 22, 2010)

they get bigger, otherwise they're pretty similar to a normal B&W.


----------



## preston897 (Mar 22, 2010)

so other then that and the price tag they are pretty much the same?


----------



## isdrake (Mar 23, 2010)

Well it's still the same specie, just a different local?


----------



## skippy (Mar 23, 2010)

they're also a little more white: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## preston897 (Mar 23, 2010)

yea i love their coloration. im going to reserve my first tegu in about a week. and i am just trying to decide what one to get. im stuck between the black and white and the giant


----------



## Greenmanbacchus (Mar 23, 2010)

preston897 said:


> are there any advantages to owning an extreme giant over the B&W? other then the color? im in a bind and cant figure out which one to reserve.


*That's easy...get a giant. The effort. the time, the food, etc are going to be the same either way, and the purchase price is the least of these...don't let that get in your way. That's just my opinion, of course...welcome to the board 

GMB*


----------



## preston897 (Mar 24, 2010)

the purchase price is not an issue. its just the fact that i like them both and i cant decide what to get first. i want them both! and thankyou for welcoming me! i really enjoy this forum so far in my short time here.


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Preston why don't you just take a look at some more argentines and giants and which ever you seem to like more go with it but Bobby is out of giants now so reserving one will be the best bet but he still has argentines... I like both but never kept a giant but that might change :-D I'm thinking about getting one of this years hatchlings but I'm also curious to the all americans aswell and the advantage to having one of those is that there's only 32! In the whole world and Bobby produced them for the first time so if you want something that a few selective people have get a all American...blizzard which is a male giant paired up with the female hybrid which is a bluexred hybrid...so they're gonna be interesting as they grow in my opinion


----------



## preston897 (Mar 24, 2010)

thats interesting. i did not know that about the all americans. i kind of like the idea of getting one of those 09 b&w because i wont have to wait so long! haha


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

well preston i just got my b&w today and its doing great and on top of that im happy as can be so if you dont wanna wait get one! you wont be disappointed and later on get a giant to...one is never enough :-D


----------



## preston897 (Mar 24, 2010)

so the one you got is about a year old right?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

i have both but i really love the giants color vs the bw but i like the bw too i would reserve a giant and if you like it get a bw next the giant would be the harder one to get your hands on when you can have a good chance at getting a bw later on in the year


----------



## reptastic (Mar 24, 2010)

preston897 said:


> so the one you got is about a year old right?



the tegu kstar got will be 9 mo. on the 29th he is a clutchmate to my tegu nero!


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

Yup reptastic is right and he/she wouldve been bigger but he/she went down to hibernate so he's still a bit small for his age but I'll change that lol he's gonna come with me to the gym and he's gonna have his own protein shakes and with some ground turkey and pull ups...he/she will catch up with no problem! Lol j/k...well stick to the original tegu diet...


----------



## preston897 (Mar 24, 2010)

i think i am kind of leaning towards getting one of last years b&w. maybe one of those jamxwhitney babies. but im still going to be doing some thinking. i dont know why it is such a hard choice!


----------



## reptastic (Mar 24, 2010)

i would get the b/w they are just as awesome as the giants! you can get a giant later!


----------



## preston897 (Mar 24, 2010)

i think thats what im going to wind up doing. i think im going to get one of last years jamxwhitney left overs.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

whatever you get you will love


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 25, 2010)

Great sounds good to me :lol:


----------



## preston897 (Mar 25, 2010)

im sure i will love it. i will let everyone know what i decide. and i will get pics of my enclosure up as soon as i build it in a week or 2


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds good and good luck with the cage


----------



## preston897 (Mar 25, 2010)

thankyou! i will probably need it. it is going to be interesting haha


----------

